# Monday Navarre Beach 2-4:30pm The Fall Run is on!



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Non-stop Pompano action for two and a half hours. The bite was still on when we left (had to get home to help with homework). 5 total pompano caught on a bait variety.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue Pomp caught last week.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice catch and great to hear for a change!


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice catch! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome time when ya can leave em biting!!! Congrats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Tony ! :thumbup:


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Y'all are just trying to trick me into leaving the nice warm house...I know it.


----------

